# Electric Switch Contact Grease, Lubriplate DS-ES



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone else use this product? I've used it on the SIM card on my iPhone, on a crackling hook switch on a POTS phone. Car Battery posts. The potentiometers and sliding-contact selector switches on my vintage amp. I've filled butt-splices with it before crimping (on my car NOT IN A STRUCTURE!!!). I even put a really thin layer on my headphone plug for my iPhone also.

I've been using it a lot on low-voltage/low-current (battery powered) devices and it seems to work much, much better than silicon dielectric grease which already does a good job at preventing corrosion from increasing a connection's resistance.

I believe that the product works by burning/combusting/reacting when it's exposed to electric arcs in electrical switches (as opposed to dielectric grease which I think turns into thin layer of glass (heat + oxygen + silicon = quartz) which isn't conductive). I don't know exactly how it works but it has so far provided excellent results. I consider it to be an indispensable treatment after using electric contact cleaner.

I've spent a lot of time trying to remove it whenever I'd see it before but now I've changed my ways. I saw it in a window switch on an old car I own (before I'd ever heard of it) and I cleaned it all off and replaced it with Dow Corning #4 and after that it didn't work as good!

I'm sure anyone who has ever seen an off white (sort of a tan beige) grease in an electrical connector or switch in your truck or car has removed this strange looking grease without a second thought. Next time DON'T. Or the reliability WILL suffer. The grease is OEM for all American cars and I think for Toyotas too. It's found in connectors and certain switches where the contacts are immersed in grease (like window switches).

I've had such good experiences with this I'd recommend for just about any intermittent connector or switch that's giving you problems in a car or truck or battery powered tool or equipment.

I don't think that the product is safe for high-voltage switchgear so don't even think about it, as a matter of fact, I wouldn't even think of using this product for wiring or electrical equipment that is considered part of a structure. But for low voltage/current stuff, analog signals, battery powered things, and adding accessories to cars this stuff is great.

Anyone else heard of this before? Opinions, alternatives, suggestions?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Just for the truck.


----------

